

“App Mention Alerts” Is A Google Alerts-Like Tool For Mobile App Developers - kolinko
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/11/app-mention-alerts-is-a-google-alerts-like-tool-for-mobile-app-developers/

======
kolinko
I'm the founder btw.

